# Does your V noodle ?



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

We call it noodling -- our guy climbs on our lap, basically sits on our chest and wraps his upper body around our shoulder and the back of our neck and puts his head forward on our opposite shoulder /chest. He stays that way for as long as we let him. Just wondering if this is common ?


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

Omg YES my boy does this!!!! He doesn’t stay there very long though it’s usually if he’s just having a silly minute on the sofa


----------



## Poppy'sHooman (6 mo ago)

That's the cutest! Poppy does not do that. She's a classic lap dog, curling herself into a little ball or lying lengthwise down our legs depending on how we're sitting. When she climbs into bed in the mornings she'll either tuck her face under my neck or lay hers across mine, usually with a big "huff" like, "we'll finally!" Both are a bit uncomfortable and prevent me from continuing sleeping but I just can't move her 😅♥


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

Talk about Velcro! Our 1 yr old doesn't do that but it sounds adorable!


----------



## DrogoNevets (6 mo ago)

Our Ziva (4m) doesn’t noodle
What she does do is find a part of the body, usually the most uncomfortable/inconvenient for us, sit on it, and then collapse into us to the point if we have nothing behind us…..timber!! (And at 6’5” I fall like a giant redwood! Ha)


----------



## Miss Eve Moneypenny (8 mo ago)

Eve wraps herself around my back with her head on my leg. I can't lean back, but I wouldn't trade it for the world! 💕


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bende makes sure that if he wants to kiss me real good I am pinned down perfectly while he noodles.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Bud D said:


> We call it noodling -- our guy climbs on our lap, basically sits on our chest and wraps his upper body around our shoulder and the back of our neck and puts his head forward on our opposite shoulder /chest. He stays that way for as long as we let him. Just wondering if this is common ?


Monty will climb up in my lap facing me, put a front leg on each of my shoulders, then rub the side of his face against mine. It has become an evening ritual for him.


----------

